# Rabbits Online Yearbook Photo Phile Contest



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

[align=center]*Only one entry per rabbit in your household for each category!*[/align][align=center]*This means you CAN submit a photo of your rabbit in every category, if you would like to, BUT not multiple photos of your rabbit in ONE category.*[/align][align=center]For example, I could enter _one_ photo of Poe in Best Dressed,_ one _photo of Poe in Biggest Flirt and _one_ photo of Poe in Most Disapproving. But I *cannot* enter _four_ photos of Poe in Best Dressed. 
[/align][align=center]*If you post more than one photo of your rabbit in a category, please expect a PM from me, asking nicely about which one to keep in for the contest. I'm sorry, but we will only have room in the yearbook for ONE photo for each category. So we can only have ONE photo entered for each rabbit. Thank You!!!!*
[/align][align=center] Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

The contest will run until Saturday, June 20, 2009

We will vote on each category for the 3 days following the close of the entries.

Everyone who participates in the "Class of" threads will be included. 

Again, only ONE PHOTO per bunny/person per household. It will be set up like a yearbook, so multiple photos will not be shown.[/align][align=center]





[/align]


----------



## Saudade (May 31, 2009)

Is there a size limit on images or a preferred size?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

Only that they don't stretch the screen. For the "Class of" photos, I'll be editing and resizing them to look more like yearbook pictures which are small, so they fit a whole class on a page or two.  The contest photos are resized for voting to approx 640x480


----------



## TinysMom (May 31, 2009)

I just want to clarify - people can enter their rabbit in more than one category - but only one photo of the rabbit in the category - right?


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

right, I will add that in!

please let me know if anything else is not clear...this thing is BIG and I may have missed things


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 1, 2009)

Does this mean if you have two rabbits in your home that you can only enter one rabbit in any single category? 

"Only one entry per rabbit in your household for each category!"


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 1, 2009)

No, you are allowed to enter both Toby and Kirby in a category...just not multiple photos of each.


----------



## Numbat (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it the same for the Class of.. threads? I think I posted a photo of Inky, Tug and Jasper and one of both Inky and Tug. Is that allowed?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2009)

I'll probably use the one of all three of them, if you don't mind?


----------



## Boz (Jun 20, 2009)

We have the whole day Saturday, the 20th to enter right? Because I was going to enter the rest tonight but I am so beat!


----------



## Numbat (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you post the same photo in two categories? I've done so in biggest cuddler and cutest couple. I hope that's alright.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 20, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> We have the whole day Saturday, the 20th to enter right? Because I was going to enter the rest tonight but I am so beat!


Same here, I will check out the categories when I get home tonight.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 20, 2009)

You have until midnight tonight!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 20, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> You have until midnight tonight!


Phew! I've had to play host all day and I'm just getting round to sorting out pictures now! :run:


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh no! It closed already?  Dang it. I thought I still had 50ish more minutes.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 21, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> You have until midnight tonight!


I guess it was midnight Florida time.


----------



## Boz (Jun 21, 2009)

I forgot Florida is a hour ahead! Oh well. I had some good ones too! I just ended up being busy all day.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

Can I please just ask, on the 'Class of' threads, it says a picture of your bunny and/or you. Well, I misread that, and thought it had to be me and my bunny together. Can I now add more pictures of my other rabbits, even though its after midnight?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, I left the "Class of" threads open for additions. Everyone who posts there will still be in the yearbook. I'll close them when I get the page done.


----------



## DeniseJP (Jun 27, 2009)

Darn - I finally can enter photos but the contest ended before I got the rabbits...

Guess there is always next year...

Denise


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 27, 2009)

I am going to be back to work on this soon. I'm sorry it's taking me so long. My week away from home was incredibly tiring.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 27, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> My week away from home was incredibly tiring.


Just watching you work is tiring. :hug1


----------



## Flashy (Jun 30, 2009)

You've done an ace job Minda! Thanks for all this.


----------



## jewelwillow (Jun 30, 2009)

I have to agree, Minda. This has been so much fun!!!!! I haven't been on the forum for long, but it's one of the few things that has managed to tear me away from work other than my animals, so a big THANK YOU to you for the yearbook organisation, and thanks to all on the forum- it's a great community to be part of.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jul 5, 2009)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!
Go Minda!!
Sheeesh RO, what would we do without her!!

The voting is closed already? What happens now? If in a poll there is an equal winner what would happen? Tie breaker or put both in?

Keep up the good work Minda!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 5, 2009)

It looks like there are a few tie breakers to vote on. I just keep looking at all the great photos....over and over again.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2009)

I will talk to the Mods about whether to do tie-breakers or put them both in. I will be working on the yearbook this week! I can't wait to present the final product!!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh no! I got home too late to vote! And we just got our internet back today...

:grumpy:

LOL!!


----------



## rodney (Jul 11, 2009)

hi all


----------

